# Tumbler



## 1lildog (Mar 24, 2013)

Never used one before, thought I would try a tumbler instead of a bubbler. Seems like most use dry ice or bubble machines these days. :holysheep:
View attachment 202702
View attachment 202703


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 24, 2013)

how does that tumbler work?...


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 24, 2013)

love the press


----------



## 1lildog (Mar 24, 2013)

The best video on YT I've found is titled:
APE POLLEN EXTRACTOR & 2 TONE PRESS


----------



## Graywolf (Mar 25, 2013)

I like them both, but prefer the more floral taste of dry sieve, to ice water extracted kif.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 1, 2013)

How does the tumbler work!!
Come on 4u2 its tumbles around dropping the hash/thc through its screen onto underneath.
T4


----------



## cubby (Apr 1, 2013)

I prefer dry pressed as well but have never used a trammel (tumbler). I have made some incredible hash using silk screen and a brick press.


----------



## 1lildog (Apr 1, 2013)

The tumbler pretty much works like it does in the videos. Only problem I have is I need more trim. I haven't received the press yet.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 9, 2013)

For cost and ease I prefer dry ice and bubble bags. You can get a cheap quality set on eBay from a guy named :bubblebagdude:  . Very easy and you can press or cook w it or whatever. Still has the floral taste that u like...


----------



## key2life (Apr 14, 2013)

I second TOA's recommendation.  Just got a set from 'bubblebagdude' on Ebay - very happy with the price and quality and the shipping was free, too.  Ran my first batch of bubble with them and it ripped the top of my skull off when I first tried it!  

Easy, cheap, and good quality - 2 thumbs up!  

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## 1lildog (Apr 15, 2013)

Dry ice is expensive here and imo it's better without dry ice.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 17, 2013)

Step one:  grow enough plants to fill tumbler

Step two: get tumbler

Step three: use tumbler

Step four: sell tumbler to friend and buy bubble bags because you will use the tumbler once a year because it will take that long to fill with trim..,

Step 5 : use bubble bags after every harvest and thank the great ppl of MJ passion for trying to save you time / money.




what's the difference on dry sieve and using dry ice? Other than dry sieve yields less and takes more time...??? 



IME- not thanking ppl for trying to help and just telling them basically that they wasted their time trying to help you , won't get you any help in the future....


----------



## 1lildog (Apr 18, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Step one:  grow enough plants to fill tumbler
> 
> Step two: get tumbler
> 
> ...



If thats the best you can do, then good for you!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 18, 2013)

:bong:


----------

